# 1978 Raleigh tourist



## youngprewarguy (Apr 29, 2019)

Bought this beauty at memory lane. Really happy to own it. 











Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## dweenk (Apr 29, 2019)

Very nice. Was the Brooks bag included? These things glide like Cadillacs.


----------



## youngprewarguy (Apr 29, 2019)

Yes it was. It came with a rear pannier and rack. It does ride like a Cadillac.
Looking for another one. Like to find one with chaincase. 

Sent from my LM-G820 using Tapatalk


----------



## slowride (Apr 29, 2019)

Correction:  rides like a Rolls Royce ! 
Lots of pin stripes remaining (careful to polish around them) , sheet metal straight, and saddle looks in excellent shape so should clean up really well. Look forward to progress. Make sure to repack all the bearings, oil the linkages, and replace brake pads so you don’t run into things


----------



## Jeff Rowse (Apr 29, 2019)

Have a post WW2 with dynohub and full chaincase. Also newer one like yours, you can order a full chain case from yellow jersey. This has ww tires. stainless spokes and alloy 28 inch rims. Items are for sale.


----------



## blackhawknj (Apr 29, 2019)

An excellent find. I have a 1978-to go with my 1976. I installed SRAM 24t cogs, that lowers the gears nicely.


----------

